# Need to sell all computer parts



## Lax

I need to liquidate all my computer parts i've built up over the years so I figured this was one of the easier ways to do it, other than Ebay.

Memory/Cache chips:
128M PC100 Trandcend 30$
64M PC100 Siemens 20$
128M PC100 CL2 Crucial 30$
PC100 Crucial (unknown size, possibly 128) 30$
256M PC2700 CL2.5 Samsung 50$
256M PC2700 CL2.5 Crucial (Should still work, will test if bought)50$
256M PC2700 CL2.5 Crucial (Should still work, will test if bought)50$
256M PC2100 (unknown company, covered by Heatsink) 50$
1 cache chip UMC (should be 256k) Unknown as to what price.

Monitor's:
Too many to list now, will be updated later.
10-200$

Gfx cards:
Nvidia 128M GForceFX5200PC AGP 100$
Radeon 128M 9800 Pro AGP 200$
Nvidia 16M Vanta/Lt AGP 15$
Nvidia 16M Vanta/Lt AGP 15$
Hercules 64M 3D Prophet 4500 (Kyro II) AGP 20$
Hercules 64M 3D Prophet 4500 (Kyro II) AGP 20$
Nvidia 8 or 16M Riva 128ZX AGP 10$
Nvidia 16 or 32M PWA-G4000Pro (Gforce2 MX) AGP 20$
Ensoniq 16 or 32M 3D Banshee 9907 AGP 20$
Nvidia 8 or 16M Riva 128 (Velocity 128 AGP 1997 STBSystems branded) AGP 15$
Diamond 2 or 4M Speedstar VGA Rev. C6 ISA 2$
Oak Technology Inc. (unknown size) ISA 2$
Voodoo3 or 4 (unknown size) PCI 5$

Drives:
Many floppies and various CD-Roms, PM for details
1-25$

HDD's:
20.5GB WDCaviar 205BA 30$
9GB Quantum Fireball EL 15$
120GB Seagate U Series 9 100$
8GB Quantum Fireball Plus KA 10$
6GB WDCaviar 64AA 5$
3GB Seagate Medalist 5$
60GB Maxtor (Broken, unknown problem) Unknown Price PM me
2GB Quantum Fireball ST 5$
14.4GB IBM 10$
Various others from 500M to 10Gb, PM for details

Cases:
Many ATX and AT cases, PM for details

CPU's:
2.6Ghz P4 512K cache (Should still work, will test if being bought)150$
2.6Ghz P4 512K cache 150$
2.4Ghz Celeron 256K cache (does work) 150$
1.6Ghz P4 256 or 512K cache (socket 423) 100$

Mobo's:
PM for details on mobo's (most are P4's and are discontinued)

Accesories:
Many mice and keyboards, PM for details

Prebuilt systems: (for those that want one easy at low prices)
1.3Ghz Duron, 10Gb Quantum Bigfoot drive, 3 2Gb Conner SCSI drives, 1 2Gb Seagate SCSI drive, 32x CD-Rom, 1 ATX PSU, 1 AT PSU PM for details

1 Briefcase Computer (for any to lazy to do their own, or someone that wants to show off a wierd computer) PM for details.

Various Other parts:
Will be updated more at later time after I take inventory.
2 Model 077 JBL tweeters. 400$
2 Midrange's from same Jubal speakers as tweeters. 100$
2 150W JBL floor speakers. 100$
2 70W Altec Lansing shelf speakers. 50$
2 200W sharp floor speakers. 150$
Teac 60W receiver w/3 disc changer/AM/FM (disc changer is broken) 60$
40W Awia powered subwoofer 50$
3 85W Aiwa shelf speakers (L,R,C) 150$
18" Power Magnet Subwoofer (200$ new)(car) 125$ 

That is all I can remember for now or have access to while sitting at my computer. I will take a full inventory tomorrow and post actual details on the monitors, HDD's, CD-ROMS's, and everything else that is missing. Post here for price requests or PM me for details on a specific part. Again sorry if I did this wrong, this is my first post in this section.
ALL prices can be negotiated OVER PM! For those 2 or 3 objects that don't have a price PM ME with what you believe, I honestly would have no idea what to charge.


----------



## Lax

Sence i now see that nobody wants to buy anything that costs what it it supposed to cost, PM me a price you WANT to pay and I can work something out because I am in desperate need of money.


----------



## loserpunkx182

how much shipped to 17257 for the cheapest black floppy drive that's in good condition...and if you have any black cd-rw drive 52x24x(or 32x)52x i would like to work something out


----------



## Lax

Sorry, no black floppies, or Burner drives. Gonna have to buy those from Sloth.


----------



## Praetor

> 52x24x(or 32x)52x i


Not much of a difference since there isnt any 32X RW media


----------



## Lax

Why does it show a "TimothyV" replying, but I can't find it, and when I click his username it points to you Prae.


----------



## supernoob

*hey*

Hello, I got about $32 and some change in the paypal account and I badly need that Samsung 256mb pc2700? Think you could help me out?
Qbackin1@gmail
Psdprobegt@yahoo.com


----------



## Lax

Sorry, don't take paypal, MO, Cash, or check only.


----------



## Lax

Seeing as how I just got a digital camera for christmas all parts will soon have pictures associated with them.


----------



## FalKon

got any PSUs perferably 400w and up or any 120mm fans(blue led if you have them)


----------



## Lax

lol, if you looked at the list you would relize I'm an old skool computer guy. I don't have new parts (the memory is about it). If you have some "older" systems them I'm your man.


----------



## Lax

I have pictures of everything if anyone would like them. It would take too long to upload every single one of them so I will upload the ones that people request only.

Also added to this list is a Zenith 30" TV for anyone that's interested.


----------



## Noobie21

Yo Lord AnthraX you think you could rig me up a comp outa all those parts? I am on a low budget max 400 bucks seems like u got at least 1 of everythin needed for a comp I would apreciate it if you could peice together a comp outa some of your parts and price it I will seriously consider buying it if you do so. Thank you.


----------



## Lax

Ok, I recently had my IC7-MAX3 die on me and I need to buy a new board. Only problem is I am refusing to buy Intel or Abit again so......I need to sell this P4 chip. It's a 2.6Ghz chip, never been OC'ed, paid 175$ for it, these are the 800FSB chips, not the 533. I also have another one that a friend gave me, worked when he pulled it, haven't used it or OC'ed it (neither has he) I really need money for a new mobo so I am offering to sell both of them (together) for 250$ If you have another offer please PLEASE PM me. I will even throw in some free stuff if you do end up buying. 
Upon further thought I REALLY need money and I really need to get rid of this stuff so for 400$ (or whatever you feel is reasonable) I will throw in ALL the memory I have listed. A great deal if you have a system in need of memory or know someone you can re-sell it to for a little bit more.


P.S. Sorry noob, didn't see that you posted, I will take a look into it and see If I can't do something.
P.P.S. Prolly wouldn't be able to play the NEW games though.


----------



## Lax

Ok since there are no takers I am adding more.

3 PC2700 256Mb sticks, 1 PC2100 256Mb stick, 4 PC100 sticks 3 128Mb, 1 64Mb. P4 2.6Ghz 800Mhz FSB and a Radeon 9800 Pro for 400$ I have other stuff too if you would be willing to take that insted of the stuff I have mentioned here.


----------

